# Filling out roster?



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Bulls' current rotation is looking pretty set, and all money has been spent, so now it's on to vet minimum signings. Rotation is tentatively:

Rose, Butler, Dunleavy, Gasol, Noah
Hinrich, Snell, McDermott, Mirotic, Gibson

Some recent news is, Bulls are looking to sign Aaron Brooks as a 3rd PG: http://www.csnchicago.com/bulls/source-bulls-targeting-scoring-point-guard-aaron-brooks

I would LOVE a Brooks signing, he fits the mold of Nate & DJ of talented guys who can score & create but need their career resurrected by Thibs. 

I would be OK with a guy like Francisco Garcia as a 3rd string SG/SF type, a veteran who can shoot, pass, and play a little D. He's a guy who can contribute when called upon.

Bairstow should make the roster, he is clearly physically ready for the NBA and looks like a smart team-oriented player. It's OK to have a young guy like him to supplement our more veteran frontcourt.

The last spot should go to a true C who can defend. Worst case scenario, we could bring back Nazr. I hope we can do better than that, though. Not too sure of the options but would prefer it's a veteran with some size/bulk and good defensive skill.

Any others worth looking at??


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

yodurk said:


> The Bulls' current rotation is looking pretty set, and all money has been spent, so now it's on to vet minimum signings. Rotation is tentatively:
> 
> Rose, Butler, Dunleavy, Gasol, Noah
> Hinrich, Snell, McDermott, Mirotic, Gibson
> ...


I'd like Greg Stiemsma for the emergency rim protector role ahead of Nazr, assuming nobody has signed him yet.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> The Bulls' current rotation is looking pretty set, and all money has been spent, so now it's on to vet minimum signings. Rotation is tentatively:
> 
> Rose, Butler, Dunleavy, Gasol, Noah
> Hinrich, Snell, McDermott, Mirotic, Gibson
> ...



Man, I don't care one bit who we bring back for a 3rd center. Barring two or three simultaneous injuries to bigs, that person should basically never see the floor.

I agree on Brooks. Would love that signing if it happens.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I'd like Greg Stiemsma for the emergency rim protector role ahead of Nazr, assuming nobody has signed him yet.


I watched a good deal of Stiemsma up close and personal last year and I promise you that you'd prefer Nazr.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Man, I don't care one bit who we bring back for a 3rd center. Barring two or three simultaneous injuries to bigs, that person should basically never see the floor.
> 
> I agree on Brooks. Would love that signing if it happens.


Still would be nice to have someone serviceable though to play this role. Noah and Gasol have an injury history. Gibson can't be our only defensively capable big off the bench if Noah is injured. Also all of our bigs are pretty slender, some bulk on occasion may be good to have. Nazr is OK in this role, he dirties the game up and makes opponents think twice going down in the paint. Pretty worthless otherwise.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I watched a good deal of Stiemsma up close and personal last year and I promise you that you'd prefer Nazr.


Bah, go Badgers.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Still would be nice to have someone serviceable though to play this role. Noah and Gasol have an injury history. Gibson can't be our only defensively capable big off the bench if Noah is injured. Also all of our bigs are pretty slender, some bulk on occasion may be good to have. Nazr is OK in this role, he dirties the game up and makes opponents think twice going down in the paint. Pretty worthless otherwise.


We can't only have one defensive big playing behind the DPOY? I mean, I agree, I'm happy if we can get someone to fill that role, but I would disagree that it's a particular point of concern.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The Steamer looked good for the Wolves a couple years ago. I'd take him over Nazr any day.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> We can't only have one defensive big playing behind the DPOY? I mean, I agree, I'm happy if we can get someone to fill that role, but I would disagree that it's a particular point of concern.


We need to have 13 players minimum, currently have 10.

If Bairstow makes the roster then yeah, we don't "need" another big, 5 you can get away with and instead use the other 2 roster spots on a 3rd string PG (definitely a need) + combo wing to fill out the required 13 slots.

And yeah, the Bulls tend to err toward flexibility by going with the minimum 13 man roster.

Just saying, you do have the occasional huge low-post center that Noah struggles with at times...Hibbert, Gortat, Howard, Pekovic. A heavy body to throw at them is worth $1M vet min salary, no? 

What else would you want to use the remaining roster slots on?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls' roster depth & versatility is looking pretty nice with the Brooks deal:

Rose, Butler, Dunleavy, Gasol, Noah
Hinrich, Snell, McDermott, Mirotic, Gibson
Brooks, Bairstow

Will need to sign 1-2 more guys to fill out the rest of the roster. Also not a given Bairstow makes the team, though I expect him to at a league minimum salary and he is looking useful enough to justify a 13th/14th man slot (hell, Erik Murphy made it last year and Bairstow is way better than Murphy).


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

What about Andris Biedrins as a 3rd string center? He is an experienced big man.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Fergus said:


> What about Andris Biedrins as a 3rd string center? He is an experienced big man.


Interesting idea. For 3rd string center and the vet minimum, why not, there can't be many better left at this point. He is 7 feet, long, defensive oriented, good rebounder. Still only 28 years old and has been very productive in the past. It's odd how much he fell off a cliff at such a young age, but if there's any place to revitalize a once promising career, it's in Chicago with Thibodeau. Besides he is just insurance in case Taj or Noah get injured at any point in the season, I really do think we need someone in that 3rd center spot who can defend and anchor a defense halfway competently in emergency situations. Wouldn't count on him to do anything meaningful otherwise.


----------



## KFitz14 (Jun 3, 2014)

It's more likely they keep Nazr in that role, since he wants to be back (is from Chicago), will accept the fact that he probably won't play all that much, and just be a good locker room guy.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

KFitz14 said:


> It's more likely they keep Nazr in that role, since he wants to be back (is from Chicago), will accept the fact that he probably won't play all that much, and just be a good locker room guy.


I agree that Nazr is the default guy we bring back for that role. However Nazr hasn't been re-signed yet which tells me either the Bulls front office is trying to find someone better, or Nazr may be contemplating retirement (or trying to get signed elsewhere). The former is more likely, IMO.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I agree that Nazr is the default guy we bring back for that role. However Nazr hasn't been re-signed yet which tells me either the Bulls front office is trying to find someone better, or Nazr may be contemplating retirement (or trying to get signed elsewhere). The former is more likely, IMO.



Yeah, Nazr has been open this offseason that he does not intend to retire and wants to come back to the Bulls. I have to assume the Bulls are just seeing if they can land something better.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Bulls are a good 2/3 (Butler can play either) from being a championship team if Rose stays healthy. That Dunleavy/Snell/Rookie rotation at that spot is just uglyy though.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Another signing for the Bulls, this time E'Twaun Moore.

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....un-moore-expected-to-sign-with-chicago-bulls/

Can't say I've ever seen him play live. The scouting report says he is a 6'4 guard who played both PG & SG for Orlando the past 2 seasons. He seems like one of those jack of all trades, master of none guys. Decent run/jump athlete, decent ballhandler, can create a little off the bounce, decent shooter. decent defender. But doesn't really stand out at any of these areas. 

I assume he is just here to play SG as 3rd stringer behind Butler & Snell. He at least gives us a SG with some skills we need in the backcourt (more ballhandling, more shooting) and some insurance against injuries. Good idea bringing him for training camp rather than scrounging for a mid-season player.

Updated depth chart:

PG -- Rose, Hinrich, Brooks
SG -- Butler, Snell, Moore
SF -- McDermott, Dunleavy
PF -- Gasol, Mirotic, Bairstow
C -- Noah, Gibson

I still think we should (and will) sign a 3rd string center with some defensive anchor abilities; the default being Nazr but searching for an upgrade. For a team that relies so much on its defensive anchor, it seems risky to have only 2 guys who can competently play that role, when it's likely 1 of them will be injured at various points of the season.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

The Bulls had Noah play far too many minutes last year. We are one injury to Noah away from having a real problem.

A short term solution is that both Gibson and Gasol can play center. 

However, if Noah were to miss a number of games (as in past years), the lack of depth would quickly become a problem.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

FWIW, the Moore signing might've been a bunch of smoke. There hasn't been any follow up reports from the Bulls beat writers, and in fact the Bulls have been linked to Barbosa (who frankly I would prefer over Moore for this role). Barbosa isn't who he was 5 years ago, but he is still a competent combo-guard and can get on hot shooting streaks occasionally. His defense is pretty bad, though.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

FYI.. The Heat had Nazr Mohammed in to audition for a spot on their team. I have not heard if the Heat made Nazr an offer or not.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Final roster appears set unless the Bulls find a trade partner to land an upgrade at SG (e.g,. Kevin Martin).

1st unit: Rose, Butler, McDermott, Gasol, Noah
2nd unit: Hinrich, Snell, Dunleavy, Mirotic, Taj
3rd unit: Brooks, Moore, Bairstow, Nazr

I give the slight edge to McDermott starting since he is better than Dunleavy, Thibs loves him, and to avoid having 2 rookies and a second year player in the 2nd unit.

If nothing else, it should be a very balanced team that wins alot of games pending good healthy and all. What I think is nice is, there is pretty much a lineup you can trot out for any situation: big, small, defense, shooting, scoring, etc., giving a ton of flexibility to match up against anyone.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Final roster appears set unless the Bulls find a trade partner to land an upgrade at SG (e.g,. Kevin Martin).
> 
> 1st unit: Rose, Butler, McDermott, Gasol, Noah
> 2nd unit: Hinrich, Snell, Dunleavy, Mirotic, Taj
> ...


I agree. The signing of Nazr adds depth at center and Brooks and Moore add depth at gaurd.

The challenge will continue to be finding ways to score, especially late in games. The Bulls still do not have many players who can create their own shot. Hopefully a healthy Derrick, the additions of Gasol, McDermott and Mirotic, along with continued growth from Butler and Snell will resolve this.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

# 2 in the East, here we come!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Fergus said:


> The challenge will continue to be finding ways to score, especially late in games. The Bulls still do not have many players who can create their own shot. Hopefully a healthy Derrick, the additions of Gasol, McDermott and Mirotic, along with continued growth from Butler and Snell will resolve this.


Yes, it is the one glaring flaw of this team, potentially not enough top end scoring. I'd be alot less concerned if Gasol were a few years younger, and if McDermott & Mirotic were a few years older. Hopefully all 3 of those guys are up to the task b/c I don't think we have anyone else with the scoring talent to come in and drop a consistent 15-18 ppg every night. The hope there is that Gasol's offensive game ages as gracefully as Tim Duncan's has (similar offensive style) and that M&M are experienced enough to contribute well on Day 1.

Also as scary as Cleveland looks offensively (and believe me, they are), I am not sold on them yet defensively. You expose them on D and you will always have a shot at beating them. That being said, they could surprise us and be awesome at D...if so I don't think anyone can beat them.


----------

